# Boring blind question



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Does anyone know where you can buy black out blinds longer than 140cm?
We need 160cm looked in the obvious places like Ikea, Homes R Us, Index Living but can't seem to find any. 
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Go to Dragon Mart in International City, there was a place there that does custom made blinds, probably a few places.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Also in Karama there are a few guys who can make absolutely any kind of window coverings in the world. Best just driving down there and having a look.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Get them made to measure. It really isn't expensive ans you get a huge choice of fabrics and something other than the boring IKEA blinds that every other person has.

There are a number of places on Plant Street in Satwa that will do this, although I recommend Senses Furnishing as I have been using them satisfactorily for years.
-


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Get them made to measure. It really isn't expensive ans you get a huge choice of fabrics and something other than the boring IKEA blinds that every other person has.
> 
> There are a number of places on Plant Street in Satwa that will do this, although I recommend Senses Furnishing as I have been using them satisfactorily for years.
> -


Thanks all


----------

